# Eid has been called



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Eid begins tomorrow.

7DAYS -


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm taking Wednesday and Thursday off. We have the option of coming in tomorrow and working until 3pm or coming in on Thursday and working until 5pm. As the office will be empty, I'm going in tomorrow and skivving off early!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I'm taking Wednesday and Thursday off. We have the option of coming in tomorrow and working until 3pm or coming in on Thursday and working until 5pm. As the office will be empty, I'm going in tomorrow and skivving off early!


I'm gonna do the same. Not splitting up the long weekend - that's just craziness!!

Let the partying begin!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hubby has decided to make it a 4 day weekend....lazy sod 

He is taking Tues- Fri off


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

yee haa

Booze and music tomorow night then !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

*lol*

hubby's office decided they were getting Tues-Thurs off, lazy nutters!!  Hello 5 day weekend 

Happy Eid All!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

So is there an official link that gives me the private sector wed/thursday off declaration? I'll check Gulf news tomorrow. I need to forward the information to boss in the states so he gives me the green light

P.S. HELLS yeah music is BACK ON!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> hubby's office decided they were getting Tues-Thurs off, lazy nutters!!  Hello 5 day weekend
> 
> Happy Eid All!


Ain't he lucky! I wish I'd been given 3 days off work! Just got into the office! Barely any cars and taxis on the road. Actually managed to find a nice taxi driver (for once)!


----------

